# How did you meet your gf/bf



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm always interested in knowing how a couple began dating since I have trouble meeting/approaching women myself. How did you meet your gf/bf? How did you approach them? What did you say? For the women out there how did your bf approach you?


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

In high school we had a lot of the same friends. One friend had a "party" (not stereotypical high school party, we went out for sushi and then spent most of the night looking at silly flash videos online) and we clicked pretty well. After that we added each other on msn messenger and would talk every night for hours on end. This lasted for a couple months until the school year actually started, and being around each other daily without dating would have been unbearable.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Through the medium of interpretive dance!


*flails arms*


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Met my g/f online in a chat room, and then started talking on phone right after...then realized we have common interests. Been dating for 3 months now.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Internet dating site. I added him to my "list" of people that I was interested in and sent him a message ... saying I don't know what. hi how are you or something stupid. We exchanged a few emails through there and I asked him for his messenger online but he said he didn't do that stuff so I gave him my phone number instead, and he called me. We talked on the phone for a few weeks and then I asked if we could get together and the next night I went over to his house... not recommended, you should always meet someone off the internet in a public place. But it turned out amazing for me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Through the medium of interpretive dance!
> 
> *flails arms*


Heeheehee.

Through this site. I approached him.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I shot him with a tranquilizer gun over SAS.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

We had gone to middle school together, rode the same bus, but never spoke once to each other. He was in the grade above mine and what's funny is that my sister was the one who had a small crush on him first. At the beginning of my freshman year of high school, my old friend was dating one of his friends and I asked my friend's boyfriend about him and he was like "ooo do you you _like_ him?" And that kind of set things into motion. We had to wait 3 months before we could officially start dating because my mom said I could only have a boyfriend when I turned 15. And five years later, despite all the ups and downs, we are still together.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Through a mutual friend. I find this is the best way to meet a potential partner.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

We met at college. My roommate introduced us. Mutual friend is a good way.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting. One of the reasons I started this thread was because I wanted to see how many of you started dating your gf/bf because you just went up to them, not really knowing them and started a conversation. It's strange people are always telling me that I need to just suck it up and if I see a girl I'm interested in whether it be in class, in the mall, or whatever, and just talk to them. However of the people I've talked to who are in a relationship almost none of them started this way. Maybe it's just the people around me, but the same ones telling me to just go out and approach women usually tell me they got their gf/bf through a friend or a dating website or something like that.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

In reality we should be able to walk up to a girl or guy and start talking and away you go. But times are not like that. 

And I am single, so no magical story. Maybe next week lol, or a year from now.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Through Lavalife


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I put a small tunafish on a hook and hung it out my window, attached to a line. When I felt a tug on the line I reeled her in.

Actually over the internet, but exes were largely met through alcohol and in one disastrous case prolonged friendship.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

On the interwebs.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I was a sophomore in high school, and he was a junior. We met at the homecoming dance. Apparently he wasn't even planning on going, but at the last minute he just decided to just go for it. And he said when he saw me, he knew that he *HAD *to dance with me.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

dating website.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

There are a few of you though who met someone on a dating website. So that thing can work. Might give it another shot.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know how people can make internet dating work when they have SA.

Hats off to ye.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

HER: hey
ME: uh... hi (do i know this girl?)
HER: i like it when you play the guitar
ME: um.. thanks (come-on say something, she is obviosuly asking you out)
: wanna see me play guitar again ?

(classical disney music plays in the background for the next few months up till now; while the screen shows our courtship)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I won a raffle, but they had run out of prizes, so I got her instead.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait, so nobody met their SO at a bookstore or a grocery store? It's all been lies! 

/end sarcasm


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

On a dating site.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

He was sitting on a shelf in Bailey's Package store, lookin' all sweaty and sexy. I glanced over casually, hoping he'd not see me, but he caught me gaze and proceeded to give me those come hither eyes. Oh I couldn't resist... 

We've been together ever since.


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

His mom was friends with my parents. He had just moved to America from Cuba to be with her and really didn't know anyone. Of course, me being the shy person I am, didn't really try talking to him. My friend thought she'd do me the favor and told him that I liked him so he perused me and well...we've been together for 3 years now. 

He's neat.


----------



## mirry (Jul 20, 2011)

He was a friend of some of my friends (they had had an art class together), and one summer our mutual friends invited him to a party. I didn't really know him but I was kind of attracted to his personality. We talked over AIM sometimes through the rest of that summer, and then we ended up having art class together that next school year.

We started to like each other more but it was kind of awkward (I knew he liked me through what our mutual friend told me, but she told him a lot of stuff about me that gave him mixed signals). We were in a "pseudo-relationship" for a while where we sorta jokingly mentioned how we liked each other, etc, and then after a while he asked me if I wanted to be his girlfriend for real.


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

my husband and i met online, on okcupid to be exact. this place match us up real fast we had a good compatibility rating and its free too. we are great friends, not have much disagreements at all, makes things real easy. my closest friend, i met on a forum. online usually my favored way to get to know people.


----------



## AlekaHarlow (Aug 26, 2011)

I had just moved to a small town from a big city and was forced to ride the school bus since we lived in this little boating community by the water 30 minutes away from the high school. It was the beginning of freshman year and I was too scared to ride the bus until about the 3rd day (after school, lol). I got on and sat in the very first row. He got on with his friends and stopped right in front of me and asked me why I was sitting there and to follow him to the back. I did, we chatted, got to know the other kids who all lived in my neighborhood. We began hanging out all year, but coincidentally my good friend that I met in one of my classes had liked him for about a year prior and they began dating. I attended 4 other high schools after a year at that one, moved all over the country and me and him still managed to keep in touch. A few months ago I moved to a city an hour away from where we met (where he still lives), it's been 5 years since we met and for the last 2 we hadn't seen each other. We decided to meet up, I was a nervous WRECK, I've liked this boy since I was fourteen years old! Every since that day we've been seeing a lot of each other, he drives an hour to come pick me up. About two weeks after we reunited he asked me to be his girlfriend. We've both wanted this since freshman year and finally we get to be together  It's been great.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

Met her online and things just clicked from the first conversation. We met up 2 weeks later (long distance) and we clicked just as well irl too. Everything I did with her felt 100% natural (with my ex I was afraid to kiss her after 1 month together), like when we went from the diner my first reaction was to put my hand around her hip, when she said something silly a little while after I kissed her on the cheek without thinking about it. Then we sat down at a bench and started snuggling and I just went for the kiss without a single doubt, we continued to kiss and I had my first tonguekiss Everything was just like second nature, totally weird experience for me.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Study hall in high school...I was a sophomore and he was a junior. Then we started eating breakfast together, then hanging out...then we dated for 3 weeks and I dumped him because I freaked out over the whole commitment thing, and now over a year later we're back together. Because I was bored and lonely. :sus


----------



## effects (Dec 21, 2009)

Mutual friends. I was afraid to talk to her so my friend had to gave her my number lol.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> Interesting. One of the reasons I started this thread was because I wanted to see how many of you started dating your gf/bf because you just went up to them, not really knowing them and started a conversation. It's strange people are always telling me that I need to just suck it up and if I see a girl I'm interested in whether it be in class, in the mall, or whatever, and just talk to them. However of the people I've talked to who are in a relationship almost none of them started this way. Maybe it's just the people around me, but the same ones telling me to just go out and approach women usually tell me they got their gf/bf through a friend or a dating website or something like that.


Yeah I don't get that either. Why people who are in a relationship expect single people to just hook up with complete strangers when most of them do not do this (I know of no such couple).

Long story short a friend of mine who is married once did the same thing to me. We were at a shop buying something and he told me I should go up to a young lady who is in the shop and talk to her. I didn't do it because she was a complete stranger.

Later when we were in the car with his wife they kind of made fun of me telling me "how can you ever get a girl if you are too scared to talk to them." I wasn't scared to talk to her it was because she was a total stranger (I mean I would have been scared had I known her due to my SA but that wasn't the point, at the time).

At first they made me feel really bad... then I thought about it. They are married and have a child only because a mutural friend introduced them.... I WAS THAT FRIEND!!!!!:haha


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

We met at a party. He was actually seeing someone at the time, but even with my SA he was really easy to talk to (plus it probably helped I didn't think I'd see him again). We hung out for a few hours at the party and then parted ways. No cell numbers exchanged, nor any other info except our first names. I tried searching for him for months on facebook. I knew he lived far away, but I couldn't get him out of my head.

5 months passed... then out of the blue I get a friend request from someone who's profile pic was an Alex Grey painting. The message he sent with the friend request was: Hey I don't know if you remember me, but we met at a party around 5 months ago. He then made an excuse to drive up to Chicago (see the new modern art wing) and we had our first date. Even though he lived 3 hours away (by car) we saw each other every weekend. Aaaand now we live together


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

He lived on the same dorm floor as me for two years. I remember seeing him quite often but we didn't start talking until this April. 

It's weird, though. We met through this complicated chain of happenings. My friend randomly wrote on some kid's whiteboard saying to come visit my dorm room. That kid subsequently introduced me to this kid (now my boyfriend). Once he saw that we were hanging out quite a bit, he warned my now boyfriend to stay away "because we had more common interests". Didn't keep him away, thank goodness


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't have a girlfriend. I also feel I don't apply myself like I should to certain areas because I'm too afraid, but I'm working on it (at least I can say that at the moment). You can meet someone anywhere and that includes random places.


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*1st. Through a mutual friend
2nd. Myspace
3rd. During gym class 
4th. At a social function
5th. Myspace*


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

He was my classmate in highschool.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

He was my fluffer two years ago.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here on this very website.


----------



## Hey Im Cubie (May 4, 2011)

I saw how beautiful she was and i knew i had to say something. She sat next to me everyday in class so i turned to her and asked her out. Of course she said yes <3 And now we're happily dating.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

Internet


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> I don't have a girlfriend. I also feel I don't apply myself like I should to certain areas because I'm too afraid, but I'm working on it (at least I can say that at the moment). You can meet someone anywhere and that includes random places.


I don't think you get it. You CAN meet people at random places, but it rarely works.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

He actually just walked up to me and asked me out.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Great thread...*

Met my now hubby of 19 1/2 yrs.>>> My cousin introduced us and we started dating then and there<< I was 15 , we dated til I turned 18 then we got married. Fast foward we are still very happily married have one son and he totally understands me and tries to be as supportive as he can concerning my SA and other issues! :boogie
As far as "approaching me",lol we met and within 30 mins. he showed his man side I guess you would call it, by feeling me up,lol he is a breast man and I am a DD<<lol so we fit from the start!
As far as talking< we kinda did on the second date though, about trivial things lol like school, home life, and the future.....
Hope that helps your curiousity?? If not send me a message and ask away! always here and answering my messages. 



The Silent 1 said:


> I'm always interested in knowing how a couple began dating since I have trouble meeting/approaching women myself. How did you meet your gf/bf? How did you approach them? What did you say? For the women out there how did your bf approach you?


----------



## brattyb (Nov 27, 2011)

He went to the same school as me and added me on facebook after hearing about me through mutual friends. He messaged me about the music i liked and we started talking. Finally, after a couple months, we met in person to get coffee and it was pretty nerve-racking for me but since i liked him so much i figured it was worth it. So yeah, we ended up dating for around a year and a half but we're not together anymore. Honestly though, it was worth it because of the experience/confidence i gained.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

I wish I could contribute to this thread.


----------

